# Chi Silk Infusion-Heat protectant or not?



## tiffers (May 23, 2008)

I've read a few posts where people say CSI is not a heat protectant. Then I read posts where people say they love it, and it's the best heat protectant 

The bottle doesn't say it's a heat protectant- and in none of the product descriptions I've read online does it say it is a heat protectant.

So does it protect against heat, or does it just make your hair look purdy?


----------



## InnerSoul (May 23, 2008)

Yep, the stuff is great. I used this when I used to relax. I personally think its a heat protectant.. but I am no expert.


----------



## Nola Darling (May 23, 2008)

I dunno. I use a heat protectant on my ends to be sure.


----------



## charmtreese (May 23, 2008)

It's a leave-in with silk proteins to help strengthen your hair.  If you use it with heat (ie blowdrying or hood/bonnet dryer) the silk proteins will penetrate better (so it's not really used for airdrying).

I do not use it as a heat protectant.


----------



## stinastina (May 23, 2008)

There was a thread last year on the science of how the cones bond to your hair during the heating process to protect it. Sorry I couldn't find it.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 23, 2008)

I use it all the time as a heat protectant. 

ETA: An old member that studied science wrote this long, very informative thread about how CSI and its role as a heat protectant. I can't find the thread either.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (May 23, 2008)

My vote is "yes" BUT  I don't know for sure.... this is what I "heard" on this board.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 23, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> It's a leave-in with silk proteins to help strengthen your hair.  If you use it with heat (ie blowdrying or hood/bonnet dryer) the silk proteins will penetrate better (so it's not really used for airdrying).
> 
> I do not use it as a heat protectant.



Yeah, I remember now. Navs broke it down and said that CSI has two sizes of silk molecules. The smaller size penetrates your strands with the use of heat, making the hair stronger and silky, while the larger size coats the hair for heat protection. At the time that she posted, she said it was the only product of its kind out on the market. I've been using it as a heat protectant for over a year now and my hair hasn't suffered because of it.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (May 23, 2008)

I've used it for blowdrying and it's worked well. Chi Iron Guard  is great for flat ironing.


----------



## charmtreese (May 23, 2008)

CHI Silk Infusion is marketed as a leave-in, some leave-ins do double as heat protectants, however its main function is to strengthen.  CHI makes other products such as CHI 44 Iron Guard Thermal protectant spray and Thermal polishing spray to be used as heat protectants.

I'm sure if you choose to use CHI Silk Infusion as a heat protectant your hair will not suffer as long as the tool you are using is not too hot.  However, if I would to flat iron regularly I would used the CHI Silk Infusion as a leave in and the CHI 44 Iron Guard as a heat protectant.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 23, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> CHI Silk Infusion is marketed as a leave-in, some leave-ins do double as heat protectants, however its main function is to strengthen.  CHI makes other products such as CHI 44 Iron Guard Thermal protectant spray and Thermal polishing spray to be used as heat protectants.
> 
> I'm sure if you choose to use CHI Silk Infusion as a heat protectant your hair will not suffer as long as the tool you are using is not too hot.  However, if I would to flat iron regularly I would used the CHI Silk Infusion as a leave in and the CHI 44 Iron Guard as a heat protectant.



OK. Gotcha.


----------



## Cleve_gryl (May 23, 2008)

I use it when flat ironing . I've heard others on the board used the spray protectant, and thought it made the hair sizzle... Here is a link to the site:

http://www.chiretail.com/infra/silkinfusion.html

*CHI Silk Infusion™ - Reconstructing Complex*

Leave in, alcohol free reconstructing treatment 
Enriched with pure natural silk, wheat and soy proteins 
For soft manageable hair with incredible shine and no build up
Protects the hair against thermal styling and environment


----------



## tiffers (May 23, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Yeah, I remember now. Navs broke it down and said that CSI has two sizes of silk molecules. The smaller size penetrates your strands with the use of heat, making the hair stronger and silky, while the larger size coats the hair for heat protection. At the time that she posted, she said it was the only product of its kind out on the market. I've been using it as a heat protectant for over a year now and my hair hasn't suffered because of it.



Oh, cool! I wonder if there's any other product like it now--that's cheaper erplexed 

I sure wish Navs woulda stuck around, she was always droppin knowledge. I miss her posts


----------



## tiffers (May 23, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> CHI Silk Infusion is marketed as a leave-in, some leave-ins do double as heat protectants, however its main function is to strengthen.  CHI makes other products such as CHI 44 Iron Guard Thermal protectant spray and Thermal polishing spray to be used as heat protectants.
> 
> I'm sure if you choose to use CHI Silk Infusion as a heat protectant your hair will not suffer as long as the tool you are using is not too hot.  However, if I would to flat iron regularly I would used the CHI Silk Infusion as a leave in and the CHI 44 Iron Guard as a heat protectant.



Thanks, Charmtreese!

Your hair has me feenin for some of that WEN cleanser


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 23, 2008)

Good thread, I'm saving until I come off my no heat challenge.


----------



## tasty0619 (May 23, 2008)

I think it is, heat protectants are  pretty much just a lot of cones right??? and  CHI Silk Infusion has a lot of cones


Also, i have the iron guard, but i have yet to use it, i'm scurred of the sizzle since its water based


----------



## bluevalentine (May 23, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> CHI Silk Infusion is marketed as a leave-in, some leave-ins do double as heat protectants, however its main function is to strengthen. CHI makes other products such as CHI 44 Iron Guard Thermal protectant spray and Thermal polishing spray to be used as heat protectants.
> 
> I'm sure if you choose to use CHI Silk Infusion as a heat protectant your hair will not suffer as long as the tool you are using is not too hot. However, if I would to flat iron regularly I would used the CHI Silk Infusion as a leave in and the CHI 44 Iron Guard as a heat protectant.


 

chi 44 ironguard u say?? hmmm.....don't make me go and pick that up, bein the pj that i am.  i've seen it around too....and i think its cheaper than the silk infusion and in a bigger bottle i can't quite remember though.  

but to answer the question, i've been using it as a heat protectant, but i don't know if its manufactured to be one, but it sure does work good whatever it is lol


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 24, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> I use it all the time as a heat protectant.
> 
> ETA: An old member that studied science wrote this long, very informative thread about how CSI and its role as a heat protectant. I can't find the thread either.


 
SB, I think this is the thread you're looking for:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=112817


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 24, 2008)

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I've used it for blowdrying and it's worked well. Chi Iron Guard  is great for flat ironing.


i've been using silk infusion for about 2 years now as a heat protectant and its great in that respect...but the other day i bought the iron guard and used my moisture block samples at the same time and now i am ready to return the iron guard. i sprayed it on and i fried my scalp even though the flat iron was nowhere near my roots.


----------



## stinastina (May 24, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> SB, I think this is the thread you're looking for:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=112817



That was it ! I'm glad you found it !


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 24, 2008)

stinastina said:


> That was it ! I'm glad you found it !


 
I'm glad I found it too; it has some great info in there.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (May 25, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> SB, I think this is the thread you're looking for:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=112817



YES!!! I believe it is. There was a lot of knowledge dropped in this thread.


----------



## texasqt (May 26, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> i've been using silk infusion for about 2 years now as a heat protectant and its great in that respect...but the other day i bought the iron guard and used my moisture block samples at the same time and now i am ready to return the iron guard. i sprayed it on and i fried my scalp even though the flat iron was nowhere near my roots.




I have a bottle of it and I've only used it once.  I wish I would have returned. It has too much alcohol in it IMO and it dried out my hair something serious.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 27, 2008)

I really don't know since the makers of the product don't label it as such.  I used the silk infusion with the actual chi heat protectant for the first time yesterday and all I can say is that my hair has not been this smooth since i was relaxed


----------



## tiffers (Jul 2, 2008)

Bumping for caribgirl


----------



## tiffers (Jul 2, 2008)

Bumping for caribgirl


----------



## misskris816 (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if it's a heat protectant, but I used it for the first time last week and I was amazed at how smooth/silky my hair looked.

I bought the small bottle and was cussing myself out for buying such a small product for $14. I'm glad I made the purchase because it delivered wonderful results! This is going to be a permanent staple for me.


----------



## chebaby (Jul 3, 2008)

it doesnt say its a heat protectant so i dont assume that it is. i think it is a product that is used for ceramic flat irons to make the hair silky. nothing more.


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 4, 2008)

tiffers said:


> Bumping for caribgirl




You are so AWESOME, Tif!!!!! Thanks for bumping this thread!!

I was pondering the thought all day that I was somehow wrong about this Chi Silk. I know that I read that post by Navs some time ago- That's the reason why I drove in the pouring rain to buy that darn but efective CHi silk infusion  .


My hair sisters are soooo knowledgeable and kind!! 

ETA: Navs also dropped the science about why using oil before applying heat is not the wisest thing to do. Check it out here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=114270


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 4, 2008)

I own this stuff. Bought if after you ladies scared me and said that i needed to put SOMETHING on my hair to protect it from heat. Even indirect heat from my bonnet dryer.

I got a 12oz bottle on ebay for $20 and change. That price included shipping. I lucked up!

I mix a squirt of this along with a dollop of my leave-in conditioner and apply to hair concentrating on ends.

I've never used this to flat iron since i've been rollersetting exclusively for the past 6 months now so i can speak on that.

Just knowing that i have some sort of heat serum on my head while under the dryer makes me feel better though.

It smells good, like cologne and it feels good in my hands and wet hair. Literally feels like slippery silk when applying.


----------



## Frostipuff (Jul 6, 2008)

It is definately a heat protectant.

I wash and blow dry four times a week and flat iron daily.
While my hair is wet, I apply a quater sized amount to my
hair, comb through, blow dry, and flat iron with a 1.5" Chi.

My hair does not have the split ends or damage it had before
I started using this product. I do have to say, my hair feels
dry and crunchy if I apply this product on my hair when dry.


----------



## texasqt (Jul 7, 2008)

Frostipuff said:


> It is definately a heat protectant.
> 
> *I wash and blow dry four times a week and flat iron daily*.
> While my hair is wet, I apply a quater sized amount to my
> ...




*Ok now Frostipuff! You must explain yourself.  Tell us the who, what, where, when, and why of your blowdrying and flatiron regimen *
*
I'm starting my workouts again and airdrying is not my friend, especially at 8 weeks post so spill the beans!!!

Also, what's your hairtype and length?*


----------



## Frostipuff (Jul 9, 2008)

texasqt said:


> *Ok now Frostipuff! You must explain yourself.  Tell us the who, what, where, when, and why of your blowdrying and flatiron regimen *
> 
> *I'm starting my workouts again and airdrying is not my friend, especially at 8 weeks post so spill the beans!!!*
> 
> *Also, what's your hairtype and length?*


 
Hi texasqt!

I didn't expect a response or comment to my post since I'm
a thread killer, which explains my late response to your questions.
Anyway, I'm over 40 w/ thick 4b hair that currently skims my 
shoulders. I have my roots colored every two weeks with a 
semi-perm color, relax every 6 wees with affirm, my ends dusted
every 4-6 weeks, my new blow dryer is a T3 evolution, and I use
a Chi flat iron-always using the Chi Silk Infusion before any type
of heat.

I wash four or more times a week because I work-out before
work and sweat like a pig. I feel like I don't smell fresh if I don't
wash at least four times during the work week. I have a thing
about smelling my scalp/sweat....

I've adapted this routine after losing over 50 percent of my hair
due to an inept ***** who actually holds a license to do hair. She
put a relaxer in my hair and my hair was coming out by the hand
full-I'm not exaggerating. My hair was so thin, I had to wash it
to fluff it out to hide the extreme thinning. It was easy at first
since I didn't have much hair, but now that my hair is back to
it's original thickness/bulk, I had to buy a better blow dryer to 
save time and one that was less damaging-the T3.

I have been fortunate to find a stylist I can trust. I see him 
every two weeks and it shows.  My hair is full and healthy now
and has never looked better.

So, that's my story. I hope I've been helpful.


----------



## Irresistible (Jul 9, 2008)

hmm gonna try this stuff!


----------



## chebaby (Sep 19, 2008)

i dont think it is a heat protectant but thats just me. i used to use it but didnt see what the hype was about. i still have like 90% left so i may use it up. now i use paul mitchell heat seal.


----------



## Neith (Sep 19, 2008)

Just have a look at the ingredients:



*Cyclomethicone Dinethiconol, Dimethicone*, C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate, Ethyl Ester of Hydrolyzed Silk, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance, D&C Yellow 11, D&C Red 17, Zinc Oxide, Titanium Dioxide, Mica, *Boron Nitride Powder



*The bolded are all known heat protectants.  I'm assuming that the hydrolyzed silk helps as well.

It is a heat protectant.  Not an opinion, a fact.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 20, 2008)

Neith said:


> Just have a look at the ingredients:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Farouk markets this product as a leave-in Reconstructing treatment (Hence the Hydrolyzed silk) with the added benefit of protecting hair against heat. They have another product in the Chi Infra line that is marketed as the lines heat protector. Also keep in mind that just because those ingredients exist in the product, does not mean they are in there in high enough potency and or are formulated to protect your hair against very high heat.  Many true heat protectors suggest how hot a tool should be and the maximum temp allowed.

Many products do a number of things and you can you use it how you like...My ojon revitalizing mist also says it protects hair against heat, but I would dare not use it as a heat protectant.  

But if it works well for you as a heat protectant then great!!!


----------



## Neith (Sep 20, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Farouk markets this product as a leave-in Reconstructing treatment (Hence the Hydrolyzed silk) with the added benefit of protecting hair against heat. They have another product in the Chi Infra line that is marketed as the lines heat protector. Also keep in mind that just because those ingredients exist in the product, does not mean they are in there in high enough potency and or are formulated to protect your hair against very high heat.  Many true heat protectors suggest how hot a tool should be and the maximum temp allowed.
> 
> Many products do a number of things and you can you use it how you like...My ojon revitalizing mist also says it protects hair against heat, but I would dare not use it as a heat protectant.
> 
> But if it works well for you as a heat protectant then great!!!



It's funny because you also have to keep in mind that MARKETING isn't a very reliable way to figure out what a product truly does.

They say what they need to say to move the product off the shelves.  A little common sense and knowledge of ingredients is essential.  You can't trust the company... it's way more profitable to have someone buy a leave in AND a heat protectant.

Why would a "leave in reconstructing treatment" be made primarily of silicone?  Regardless of the percentage of other ingredients, we all know that this stuff is mostly silicones.

Just food for thought...


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 20, 2008)

Neith said:


> It's funny because you also have to keep in mind that MARKETING isn't a very reliable way to figure out what a product truly does.
> 
> They say what they need to say to move the product off the shelves.  A little common sense and knowledge of ingredients is essential.  You can't trust the company... it's way more profitable to have someone buy a leave in AND a heat protectant.
> 
> ...



Oddly, I use all of my products per instructions and crazy enough they work the way they are suppose to!!! 

Commonsense and product knowledge does go a long way, but when it comes to product formulations unless you are a the maker of the product or a scientist, commonsense and product knowledge may not be enough! Just a little more food for thought...   

and btw this product works great for me as a leave-in!!!!


----------



## Neith (Sep 20, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Oddly, I use all of my products per instructions and crazy enough they work the way they are suppose to!!!
> 
> Commonsense and product knowledge does go a long way, but when it comes to product formulations unless you are a the maker of the product or a scientist, commonsense and product knowledge may not be enough! Just a little more food for thought...
> 
> and btw this product works great for me as a leave-in!!!!



Then we will have to agree to disagree.  

I barely take notice of what the manufacturer says about a product unless it's a chemical service or very harsh treatment of some kind.

I've read too many lies and exaggerations to blindly follow what they say.  Also, the instructions may not be the best for your individual hair, I'd rather not follow a set of generic directions.  For me, the ingredient list is the important thing and my hair thanks me for it 

Just curious... do you find that it strengthens your hair a lot when used as a leave in?  

I've only used it with heat and I don't find it to be particularly strengthening... maybe it's from the heat usage.


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 20, 2008)

Neith said:


> Then we will have to agree to disagree.  I barely take notice of what the manufacturer says about a product unless it's a chemical service or very harsh treatment of some kind.
> 
> I've read too many lies and exaggerations to blindly follow what they say.  Also, the instructions may not be the best for your individual hair, I'd rather not follow a set of generic directions.  For me, the ingredient list is the important thing and my hair thanks me for it
> 
> Just curious... do you find that it strengthens your hair a lot when used as a leave in?  I've only used it with heat.



Agreed!  IMO product directions are there for a reason!

When I follow directions I feel I am doing the best thing for my hair, I don't blindly do anything, I research all of my products ingredients and usage before I purchase!  Also my staple products offer many different ways to use their products, that's why I love them so...

Chi Silk Infusion softens my hair making it easier to detangle!  I use it on wet hair before detangling.  It makes my hair feel silky smooth!!!

...And dont get me wrong I read the ingredients on every product I purchase...I am very aware of the importance of product knowledge!


----------



## Neith (Sep 20, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> Agreed!  IMO product directions are there for a reason!
> 
> When I follow directions I feel I am doing the best thing for my hair, I don't blindly do anything, I research all of my products ingredients and usage before I purchase!  Also my staple products offer many different ways to use their products, that's why I love them so...
> 
> ...



Well, just call me paranoid... I really don't put my trust into companies.  I don't believe they ever have your absolute best interest in mind... they have to make money.  Not that they are out to get you, but they still are almost never 100% honest about their product.

I'm my own hair's best friend  

That could just be me and my hair neuroticism showing through 

I'll try it as a leave in one of these days.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 20, 2008)

I just revisited this and I'm really happy with the results.  This is something I plan on keeping on hand for those instances I use heat.


----------



## empressri (Sep 20, 2008)

I have no idea, but I used the heat protectant spray AND the silk infusion together and my hair felt nice. 

Now when I try it with the sedu next go around I hope it works as well.


----------



## C.Nicole (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont believe CHI silk is a heat protectant, however CHI shine infusion is..


----------



## ILYandY (Sep 20, 2008)

I used it and it worked good on my hair but the scent is not a good one, I still use biosilk silk therapy and both products seem to protect my hair against heat I mean in a way that my hair don't not feel or look stripped or dry/fried after I blow dry. And an added benefit is the body I still have because its not heavy or greasy. 

I know people like to see pics and or videos which I will post at later date on my comparison results.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 20, 2008)

When/if I flat iron I use Chi Ironguard. That's a pretty good heat protectant for me. Silk infusion is only used when I blowdry. It doesn't work as well for me as a leave in.


----------



## gmw (Sep 20, 2008)

I am going to say NO. A big FAT NO. I love Chi, but it is not a heat protectant. I am natural and I took my Chi Silk Infusion to the last shop I went to for a blowdry and flat iron. 

Long story short, I cut my shoulder length when strecthed hair into a short do, on July 2nd of 2008, because HEAT DAMAGE. They used the Chi on my hair at my insistance. 

I would not recommend this a heat protectant. It does make the hair soft, but my hair is gone and I did use it. I will only use products that say HEAT PROTECTANT on the bottle.


----------



## angaliquew (Sep 20, 2008)

I have used it twice and so far so good...although I don't wear a hard press.
The only negative is the scent reminds me of my ex who used to wear Curve cologne from back in the day.


----------



## ccd (Oct 4, 2008)

Infuse some silky strength into your hair with CHI Silk Infusion Silk Reconstructing Complex. Enriched with pure natural silk, wheat and soy proteins, this alcohol free treatment promises silky softness, super manageability and unbeatable shine. A small amount on wet hair is all you need to style your hair into silky serenity.
*Product Benefits:*


Leave-in restructuring treatment, 2 oz.
Enriched with pure natural silk, wheat and soy proteins 
Increases softness and manageability 
Cationic Hydration Interlink™ softens and balances hair, locking in moisture
Adds incredible shine
Protects against thermal styling
Alcohol free
No build up 
Can be used every day
Made in USA
*Directions on Usage:
*Apply a small amount of CHI Silk Infusion™ Reconstructing Complex into palm of hands and work evenly throughout the hair. Leave in and proceed with styling.


*Did you know this heat protectant is one of our favorites?*
Reduce heat styling damage from flat irons, hair straighteners, curling irons and hair dryers with one of our best-selling protectants. Can’t decide? Read about our Top 5 Most Popular Heat Protectants and find out why we love them.

Taken from this website..............
http://www.stylebell.com/CHI-Silk-Infusion-p/sb-00269.htm


----------



## Qualitee (Oct 23, 2008)

Im sold


----------



## JessCNU (Oct 27, 2008)

I used it as a heat protectorate when I was natural and I didn't have any problems


----------



## MissJ (Oct 27, 2008)

gmw said:


> I am going to say NO. A big FAT NO. I love Chi, but it is not a heat protectant. I am natural and I took my Chi Silk Infusion to the last shop I went to for a blowdry and flat iron.
> 
> Long story short, I cut my shoulder length when strecthed hair into a short do, on July 2nd of 2008, because HEAT DAMAGE. They used the Chi on my hair at my insistance.
> 
> I would not recommend this a heat protectant. It does make the hair soft, but my hair is gone and I did use it. I will only use products that say HEAT PROTECTANT on the bottle.



Thank you so much for this.  A lady that straightened my hair earlier this year used it, and I was thinking about letting her straighten it again next week.  I was wondering about that Chi stuff.  :scratchch


----------



## Lanea87 (Oct 29, 2008)

I have both the CSI and the Iron Guard, but havent used the Iron Gurad yet.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes...I use it when I flat iron,love it!


----------



## Qualitee (Nov 3, 2008)

I got mine today!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keen (Nov 3, 2008)

Just stop by to sing praises for this product. I don't use it as a heat protectant. I use it on my wet hair and my hair always dry silky and straight. My #1 product hands down.


----------



## gissellr78 (Nov 3, 2008)

I vote yes it protects against heat. I believe it says it on the website.  I am waiting for mine....I got it on ebay!


----------



## TaurusAngel (Nov 3, 2008)

I say yes!!!!! That stuff is amazing. I have never suffered from breakage and i have been using it for over 6 months. I apply it before i blow dry. It makes my hair feel so good. I also apply a dab of it to seal sometimes. Its the best.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 20, 2008)

Whats a good heat protectant then?


----------



## blkbeauty (Nov 20, 2008)

good post. I wondered the same thing.  I don't use it as a heat protectant though.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 20, 2008)

I sure hope it is, because that's what I've been using it for!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Dec 19, 2008)

charmtreese said:


> CHI Silk Infusion is marketed as a leave-in, some leave-ins do double as heat protectants, however its main function is to strengthen. CHI makes other products such as CHI 44 Iron Guard Thermal protectant spray and Thermal polishing spray to be used as heat protectants.
> 
> I'm sure if you choose to use CHI Silk Infusion as a heat protectant your hair will not suffer as long as the tool you are using is not too hot. However, if I would to flat iron regularly I would used the CHI Silk Infusion as a leave in and the CHI 44 Iron Guard as a heat protectant.


 

Hey Ladies!
Great information.............So - I woukd presume that FHI hot souace would also be a "leave in" of sorts... Like Chi... Or MoroccanOil.....
Hmm.. Interesting.... They all have most of the same ingredients........


----------



## NikStarrr (Dec 19, 2008)

Yes, I believe it is a heat protectant. It doesn't have to say "HEAT PROTECTANT" in bold capital letters all over it for it to be so. It's about the ingredients. Not to mention it says on the packaging it helps protect with "thermal styling".

Also, I think ppl are expecting these heat protectants to perform miracles. haha  They HELP PREVENT damage, or slow down getting damage from regular heat use, but there's no guarantees that it STOPS heat damage. If you happen to have hair that is prone to heat damage or are using extreme heat on a regular basis, you're still taking a risk. There's only so much a little liquid concoction can do against a 400 degree utensil.


----------



## Luscious Locks (Jan 10, 2009)

i just read this off of the Matrix Biolage website: *Matrix Expert Tip:
*“Many flat iron users commonly assume that serums or other styling products offer heat protection to their hair. While they may add shine, serums do not provide a shield from high temperatures that can leave hair brittle and broken,” explained Paul Smith, Matrix Vice President of Education. “New Sleek.look Iron Smoother offers a unique mix of styling polymers to help protect hair from heated appliances, plus silicone for shine and panthenol to strengthen and condition.”

This is totally right. I think that serums are quite helpful--certainly more helpful than oils in thermal processing, however I do not know what special polymers this company uses, but i think they are onto something.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm glad you posted this because I used the Silk Infusion and my hair had that fried smell.. I didn't damage my hair but that told me that the SI wasn't enough alone.  I only did it once and I'm going to do a few protein treatments before I attempt to straighten again. I am also going to find the proper heat protection.  I have the SMB but I didn't want to use it just to do a length check...:scratchch


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 10, 2009)

According to several sites ( beautybrains, and others) 
these cones are effective conditioners....They also appear in many many products.... in different grades....so all of the grades may or may NOT effectively protect hair from heat... But they all do tend to have conditioning properties...

So the chi - might protect... Might not... I don't know. I don't really use it enough to say.

I am a sabino girl.....


----------



## destiny616 (Jan 10, 2009)

Luscious Locks said:


> i just read this off of the Matrix Biolage website: *Matrix Expert Tip:
> *“Many flat iron users commonly assume that serums or other styling products offer heat protection to their hair. While they may add shine, serums do not provide a shield from high temperatures that can leave hair brittle and broken,” explained Paul Smith, Matrix Vice President of Education. “New Sleek.look Iron Smoother offers a unique mix of styling polymers to help protect hair from heated appliances, plus silicone for shine and panthenol to strengthen and condition.”
> 
> This is totally right. I think that serums are quite helpful--certainly more helpful than oils in thermal processing, however I do not know what special polymers this company uses, but i think they are onto something.



Sleek.look Iron Smoother
*Ingredients:*
  Water (Aqua), Alcohol Denat*(Drying alcohol)*, VP/VA Copolymer*(This polymer is found in a lot of products, such as leave in conditioners, styling gels, some serums and heat protectants made by other companies)*, Potassium Dimethicone Peg &    Panthenyl Phosphate*(silicone)*, Polyurethane 6, PEG 40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Fragrance    (Parfum), Methyl Gluceth-20, Sodium Citrate, Lysine Hydrochloride, Silk Amino    Acids


*matrix marketing hype.*


----------



## imstush (Feb 19, 2009)

I normally use the Chi Thermal protection before I flat iron or blow dry.  But I used the Chi Silk Infusion mixed with some moroccan oil before I did my rollerset on Sunday.  My hair felt like silk.  I do want to try this *




Redken Smooth Down Heat Glide*


----------



## imstush (Feb 19, 2009)

destiny616 said:


> Sleek.look Iron Smoother
> *Ingredients:*
> Water (Aqua), Alcohol Denat*(Drying alcohol)*, VP/VA Copolymer*(This polymer is found in a lot of products, such as leave in conditioners, styling gels, some serums and heat protectants made by other companies)*, Potassium Dimethicone Peg & Panthenyl Phosphate*(silicone)*, Polyurethane 6, PEG 40 Hydrogenated Castor Oil, Fragrance (Parfum), Methyl Gluceth-20, Sodium Citrate, Lysine Hydrochloride, Silk Amino Acids
> 
> ...


 
^^^that's a different chi product

The ingredients for the Chi Silk Infusion is 

Cyclomethicone, Dimethiconol, Dimethicone, C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate, Panthenol, Ethyl Ester of Hydrolyzed Silk, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance, D&C Yellow 11, D&C Red 17, Zinc Oxide, Titanium Dioxide, Mica, Boron Nitride Powder


----------



## pmichael52172 (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay so I'm assuming PM's Super Skinny Serum is not a protectant then.  If not, should I:

*apply a heat protectant to damp hair, THEN seal with the Serum before I proceed with drying , or

*mix my protectant WITH my serum and apply?


----------



## destiny616 (Feb 19, 2009)

imstush said:


> ^^^that's a different chi product
> 
> The ingredients for the Chi Silk Infusion is
> 
> Cyclomethicone, Dimethiconol, Dimethicone, C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate, Panthenol, Ethyl Ester of Hydrolyzed Silk, Phenoxyethanol, Fragrance, D&C Yellow 11, D&C Red 17, Zinc Oxide, Titanium Dioxide, Mica, Boron Nitride Powder



if you re-read my initial post you would see that the ingredients i typed was for the matrix sleek look iron smoother* not* chi silk infusion.  look above the word* 'ingredients' *and you will see *'Sleek.look Iron Smoother'.
*


----------



## imstush (Feb 19, 2009)

destiny616 said:


> if you re-read my initial post you would see that the ingredients i typed was for the matrix sleek look iron smoother* not* chi silk infusion. look above the word* 'ingredients' *and you will see *'Sleek.look Iron Smoother'.*


 

relax star it's not that serious


----------



## Maz11 (Feb 20, 2009)

CHI Silk Infusion protects against heat. 

Farouk, makers of CHI Silk Infusion, focus on marketing CHI's leave-in qualities, while another company (such as Fantasia IC) may choose to focus marketing on their product's heat protectant qualities - the game of marketing & producing higher sales. For me, researching & reading up on the ingredients helped me understand that CHI is a heat protectant & more. For now, either CHI Silk Infusion or Fantasia IC work perfectly well me.

CHI Silk Infusion Ingredients:
*Cyclomethicone , Dimethiconol , Dimethicone *, C12-15 Alkyl Benzoate , Panthenol , Ethyl Ester of Hydrolyzed Silk , Phenoxyethanol , Fragrance , D&C Yellow 11 , D&C Red 17 , Zinc Oxide , Titanium Dioxide , Mica , Boron Nitride Powder 

Fantasia IC -Pink Bottle Serum-Ingredients: 
*Cyclomethicone , Dimethicone , **Cyclopentasiloxane* , *Dimethiconol ,Dimethicone *Crosspolymer , *Amodimethicone , Phenyl Trimethicone *, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Extract , Tocopheryl Acetate Vitamin E , Vitamin E , Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate , Fragrance Parfum

Also: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=112817


----------



## platinumpapi27 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi their, my friend is a stylist, she is interested in purchasing the silk infusion. Her clients are african american of course. and she wants to know what your recommendation would be. 

She has a sedu  flat iron which she just purchased. Do you recommend applying the silk infusion right before flat ironing, or would she have to aply it to the clients before they sit in the dryer?

The process is, the clients they will get their hair washed, then after whatever is done to their hair they will sit in the dryer, then have their hair blow dried and finally flat ironed.  When should she apply the silk infusion, so that not only would it protect against heat, but also leave that nice shine, softness  and nice smell to the hair?


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 17, 2009)

I use it. I'm no hurr expert, but I luv da way it makes my hurr smell.


----------



## freshlikemoi (May 4, 2009)

I use it as a heat protectant. I love the random smell of it.


----------



## hothair (May 4, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Oh, cool! I wonder if there's any other product like it now--that's cheaper erplexed
> 
> I sure wish Navs woulda stuck around, she was always droppin knowledge. I miss her posts



 I use this sort of the way you would Lacio lacio, I think it does have "some" protection against heat, but I double up with Aphogee restructurising spray


----------



## hothair (May 4, 2009)

platinumpapi27 said:


> She has a sedu  flat iron which she just purchased. Do you recommend applying the silk infusion right before flat ironing, or would she have to aply it to the clients before they sit in the dryer?
> 
> The process is, the clients they will get their hair washed, then after whatever is done to their hair they will sit in the dryer, then have their hair blow dried and finally flat ironed.*  When should she apply the silk infusion, so that not only would it protect against heat, but also leave that nice shine, softness  and nice smell to the hair?*




I'd say before they get into the dryer while the hair is still wet/damp..


----------

